# Polaris Ranger 400???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with the 400 Ranger? If so, what are your thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Thefish1680 (Feb 18, 2008)

We have a few of these rangers and they are nice machines. I had one problem with the transmission on one of them but they get a lot of hard use.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks.
I'm leaning towards the smaller Ranger over my Yamaha Grizzly 550. Lots more space for equipment, and I can carry muliple dogs out into the field.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have heard lots of good things about the Yamaha Rhino's.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Done deal. Now I just have to sell my Grizzly. I'd love to keep both.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 2009 Polaris SE 700, LUV IT! Nothing it cant do, little wide for small trails. Carries a ton and can pull like no buddies business, luv the bench seat, fits 3 easy and you can work them hard. Took me a long time to decide what to buy and now wouldnt have nothing but a Polaris. The new Can Am SXS sounds interesting but we will see.

check out this forum, tons of info there
http://www.prcforum.com/


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

I own a 800 Crew and love it, but Polaris has just released the new mid-size 500 models. You might want to check one of those out.


----------

